# Attention Collectors



## William_Dittman (Feb 8, 2010)

I was looking around and found this, I figured someone on here would be interested.
gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=160208754


----------



## William_Dittman (Feb 8, 2010)

also check this one
gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=159532251#PIC


----------

